# Hill country trip



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Took a quick trip to the hill country. Shot over 200 pics, here are a couple


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

I like the bridge one alot. I think maybe it would be stronger if framed vertically though. The detail on the tracks is great.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks.....Didnt even think of portrait.....I was in kinda of a hurry to get gone. Directly behind me was a road and a bunch of traffic. I was maybe 5-6 feet off the road and I could hear people as they passed by... Heard one lady ask someone in the car " whats that crazy guy doing?"LOL. So I was in pretty much of a rush to get a shot and boogie.


BPitcher said:


> I like the bridge one alot. I think maybe it would be stronger if framed vertically though. The detail on the tracks is great.


----------



## CRbearkat (Jan 2, 2008)

where at in the hill country


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

On the way to Cayon Lake.... Ranch Road 12, outside of Wemberly. Tressle shot was in Richmond/Rosenburg.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice shots...and that tressle looks very familiar


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Looks like you and I were on the same track. Except I took 650 pictures. I posted a few too. (only if you like horses)
The weather was perfect for some great photos over Easter Weekend. You were just a little farther West than I was.
I like yours.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks James, Its such a great subject to shoot. When I saw yours of the bridge, I just knew Id seen that one before:wink: . There is another one just outside of Victoria, that I would love to shoot the next time I pass through.


Gator_Nutz said:


> Nice shots...and that tressle looks very familiar


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Sandy, Thank goodness to digital.....you can shoot a bunch, and cull through and keep the best. BTW Seems you and that Nikon are getting very familar with each other....your getting some very nice shots.


sandybottom said:


> Looks like you and I were on the same track. Except I took 650 pictures. I posted a few too. (only if you like horses)
> The weather was perfect for some great photos over Easter Weekend. You were just a little farther West than I was.
> I like yours.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

stargazer said:


> Thanks James, Its such a great subject to shoot. When I saw yours of the bridge, I just knew Id seen that one before:wink: . There is another one just outside of Victoria, that I would love to shoot the next time I pass through.


Where outside of Victoria? (That's where I grew up)


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

On the south side...I believe its the south, anyway, as you head towards the coast. Its a black top road that we were lost on last year coming back from Del Rio. I turned at on old Club/Bar on 59 to get to HWY 87 Heading to Port Lavaca. There was an old tressle off to the left as we crossed a bayou/creek. Not as big as this one. If I remember correctly it was a single span. 

Anyway I have been wanting to go back and see if I could get some shots.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

It's probably this one http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=28.729968,-97.139676&spn=0.004695,0.011759&t=h&z=17


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

It must be...for some reason I thought it was on 87....oh well:smile: It must be old timers again:wink: :biggrin:


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

There's a bunch of them down there - it very well could be one on 87.


----------



## deerdude2000 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Winter on the Frio*

One of my faorite places on earth,so peaceful in the winter and so crowed in the summer,loved it so much i bought a place there.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

lovely photos! i really like that old bridge. as soon as i saw it i thought it looked like the same bent tracks that James has been intrigued by.  what is the bridge spanning? river? road? what? it might be cool to jump down there and take a landscape of the bridge from below.  - wait 'til summer and take yer togs.

deerdude, that's a lovely photo! what a beautiful peaceful looking spot. thanks for sharing!


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Karen.....Thats a good thought, It crossed my mind also, If it wouldnt have been so late (almost dark) and I would have had a flashlight, I would have tried. 
It crosses a river that flows between two small towns Richmond and Rosenburg. The city hall/courthouse is just a couple of blocks from there, It has a wonderful clock tower Im going after next.

Deerdude, Very nice shot there, great colors and the reflection on the water is a nice effect.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

stargazer said:


> Thanks Karen.....Thats a good thought, It crossed my mind also, If it wouldnt have been so late (almost dark) and I would have had a flashlight, I would have tried.
> It crosses a river that flows between two small towns Richmond and Rosenburg. The city hall/courthouse is just a couple of blocks from there, It has a wonderful clock tower Im going after next.
> 
> Deerdude, Very nice shot there, great colors and the reflection on the water is a nice effect.


i think you hooked me with 'two small towns'... i hope you get a chance to go back and take some more photos.


----------

